# non-fm related



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

as if anything could be non-fm related in our lives! my 20 yr old son,who has a hard time holding down a job,is now working with the forest service,fire fighting.started on the 8-16,in 1 week hes being shiped to montana or one of the others.itll be nice having him out of the house, but not like this,i guess im pretty worried.worry=pain. and there i go making it all about me agin. just send your prayers this way,please.his name is eric.thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2000)

Squrts,Of course we will remember Eric in our prayers and good thoughts. This is a wonderful thing that he is doing but I can understand your turmoil over his participation.Try to keep a positive attitude since all of your worrying will not help and will only hurt you.Try to visualize the best possible outcome and hold that in your thoughts and we will do the same.I rather suspect that after this intense experience, Eric will return home and will have grown in many positive ways.Best wishes,calida


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi squrts, My son whose name is also eric, will be 20 next April and he just quit his job a couple of weeks ago. Last year he was suspended from college due to poor grades. So, I know what you mean. (I'd like to light a fire under him! - just kidding). At least this one isn't into drugs and alcohol like my 21yr. old was. However, that one never had a problem with motivation or jobs He likes spending money and has to work to have something to spend! He moved out in April. I was so relieved, because we didn't get along very well. He hated it when I brought up anything about his drinking and smoking, so I wasn't his best friend. He often became rude and demeaning. He was the least supportive with my illness. We get along much better now that he lives in an apartment. He brings his laundry here, but he does it mostly himself. I just take it out and put it in the dryer to get it out of the way while he is gone. I told him there was no sense in him buying a washer and dryer at this stage of the game since he intends on going back to college. (He completed two years, but ran out of money). My eric signed up at a technical college now for this fall. Sure hope he does better. We shall see. We've always had the deal in this family where they pay for the first semester and if they do okay, we pay for the second. Well enough about me and my situation. Just wanted you to know that you are not alone. I will pray for him and his safety. I know it will be difficult for you not to worry, but remember that it is out of your hands now and the worrying will only make you feel worse. Your prayers for him will be enough, and then all you can do is give it to God. Take care squrts!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Squrts:Just want you to know that I'm thinking of you. As Moldie and Calida said try to stay positive and give it up to God. I will keep you and Eric in my prayers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2000)

I'm not much for praying these days but I will send one along with the others.I know what all of you mean about the kids. There were times I thought Rose was a spawn from H*ll. She ran away every time she had a chore to do, or we said no to anything. We even called child services, the police, we couldn't do anything with her. We spent a year in therapy with her, nothing helped. The therapist said "The next time she leaves, don't let her come back. She needs to learn there is a price for the privledge of running her own life." So at 16, thats what we did. It was the hardest thing I ever did, standing my ground with this little kid. But the stress was killing me,I was sick all the time and it was so hard on the other kids, having her at home fighting with us every day. But I was fortunate, she had a trust fund, enough to buy her a little place of her own and enough left over to pay the bills for a year. That was 3 years ago, It made a fantastic difference, we get along so much better. I was nervous about moving her back in with us until she has the baby and gets use to be a parent, but she has grown up alot, and the pregnancy has made her think alot about being a parent. And she told me how deeply sorry she is for all the trouble she caused, so in the end, the hardest thing turned out to be the best. She is alot more understanding about the FM than she use to be, and really helpful around the house (a real shocker for me & her father), alls well that ends well I guess. I just wish that all parents with kids like that were lucky enough to have the money to set them up on their own. I don't think I could have put her out if she didn't have a place to go.Try not to worry about Eric, just be proud that he found something he wants to do, if it makes him happy, if he like what he does, thats half the battle. I never cared what my kids did in life, Career wise I mean, all I wanted was for them to have a direction and be happy. Sometimes I think its easier to become a doctor or lawyer than it is to find true happiness.Lori Ann


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Squrts, I'm sure your son Eric will be just fine. Sounds like he may have made a rather "grown up" decision in his life for a change. I speak from experience----I have two grown sons myself. And, believe me, it can be a real challenge and sometimes a real heartache, watching them make their mistakes, but it's got to be that way in order for them to grow. Eric will be in my daily thoughts and so will you and all the other "boarders". Take care! Karen


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks everone, its amazing i somehow feel less alone. denny


----------

